# My review of String Snot and Arrow Snot...new products.



## Fishpro (Apr 6, 2004)

Recently, I had the opportunity to try out two new products on the market. String Snot, and Arrow Snot, both by 30-06 Outdoors. Lets start with the String Snot. I had just purchased a used bow, and the strings on the bow were a little frayed, and could have been replaced, but instead, I figured it would be a perfect chance to test out this new product. The first thing I noticed, was that it wasn't greasy. I put it on the string with my bare fingers, and it goes on the string very smooth, and absorbs into the string better than any string treatment I have used in the past. It brought the frayed string back into great shape, and it looked new again. I did a couple of more test on an old string I had, and as advertised, the String Snot worked. It beaded water thanks to its Weatherlock technology, and I tried freezing it, and it didn't freeze. I also like the fact that it is odorless, which is very important to us Bowhunters.

Now for the Arrow Snot. One thing you will notice about most commercial Arrow lubes, is the fact that they stink. Arrow Snot has no smell. I shoot 3-D with the same arrows I hunt with, and I have always wondered if the smell left over would spook game. Now that is no longer a problem. I tested Arrow Snot with My hunting bow set at 63lbs, shooting both a 400gr. arrow, and a 330gr. arrow into a dense foam target, that is normally somewhat difficult to pull arrows from. I shot from 10 yards away, with arrows that had not been treated, and then with treated arrows. The treated arrows pulled out much easier that the untreated arrows. Normally, I would have to use an arrow puller, but not with the Arrow Snot on them. Arrow Snot is not only odorless, but it also cleans arrow shafts, and is non toxic which is very important to me since I have children that shoot.

Both these products in my opinion work as they are advertised. I am happy that I had the chance to try them.

Paul Smith.


----------



## Poohflinger (Feb 2, 2010)

Well done Paul, thanks for the info.


----------

